# My Philippine Rainbow Shrimps



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Outstanding!
They are beautiful.
Thank you for taking the time and pictures to post, migs_hernan.
And sharing!
-Stef*


----------



## Jen8560 (Jul 30, 2013)

Those look really cool! Your tank also looks awesome!


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Migs,
Those are some great looking shrimp pics! Your scape is awesome. Well done man!


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Art by Stef* said:


> Outstanding!
> They are beautiful.
> Thank you for taking the time and pictures to post, migs_hernan.
> And sharing!
> -Stef*


Thank you and your welcome! I'm just proud having them in my tank. 



Jen8560 said:


> Those look really cool! Your tank also looks awesome!


Thank you sir! I guess I'm just lucky having this kind of output after all the trials and errors that my tank went through.



mayphly said:


> Migs,
> Those are some great looking shrimp pics! Your scape is awesome. Well done man!


Well thank you sir! I made some changes with the scape of my tank 3 days ago and I will post some pictures on my tank's profile on its 11th month and that will be on December 9.


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

migs_hernan said:


> I guess I have 15 of these so called *Malaysian Rainbow Shrimps* in my 20 gal planted tank. I got them from the wild here in the Philippines. I think I can call them *Philippine Rainbow Shrimps* just because they are originally from the Philippines as I caught them here. Hehe. :hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your tank has great eye appeal!


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Aqualady said:


> Your tank has great eye appeal!


Thank you very much madam!


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Amazing tanks. I have rainbow shrimps and a male who looks like the one in yr picture.
But I never came across yellow rainbow. Yours tanks are healthy and eye appealing.


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Rony11 said:


> Amazing tanks. I have rainbow shrimps and a male who looks like the one in yr picture.
> But I never came across yellow rainbow. Yours tanks are healthy and eye appealing.


Thank you sir. I just caught that Rainbow Shrimp in yellow color mode last week. I don't remember having a yellow one that time. I just noticed it's color few days ago so I quickly took a photo of it.


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow it must be so fun to be able to go catch such gorgeous shrimp! Especially when you never know what colors you'll get. Very cool. roud:


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

water-kitties said:


> Wow it must be so fun to be able to go catch such gorgeous shrimp! Especially when you never know what colors you'll get. Very cool. roud:


You are right and catching dwarf shrimps is more fun here in the Philippines because of this kind of Rainbow Shrimps. Here is a picture of Philippine Rainbow Shrimps that I caught after 1 hour in the river stream in our place.










​


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Very cool shrimps!


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

usgetata said:


> Very cool shrimps!


roud:


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful shrimp and fish tank, are you able to test the water where they come from for temperature,TDS, GH...?


----------



## Shazray (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely shrimp and tank! That yellow one is so nice. I wish we could catch shrimp in the wild in Texas!


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

shrimpo said:


> Beautiful shrimp and fish tank, are you able to test the water where they come from for temperature,TDS, GH...?


Thanks Shrimpol. I was not able to test the water where they came from.



Shazray said:


> Lovely shrimp and tank! That yellow one is so nice. I wish we could catch shrimp in the wild in Texas!


Thanks Shazray!


----------



## MadRiverPat (May 3, 2013)

Shazray said:


> Lovely shrimp and tank! That yellow one is so nice. I wish we could catch shrimp in the wild in Texas!


I am not an expert in any way but I've heard that glass shrimp (Palaemonetes paludosus) can be found in texas. Would be really cool to research and see if they are in any of your local lakes or streams!


----------



## GBRguy (Oct 1, 2013)

There are tons of them. I caught about. 25 of then to get a tank ready for some pfr I plan on getting.


----------

